# Slovenian: riot of mixed metaphors



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni!

Naletela sem na odstavek poln metafor, ki mi niso znane. Upam, da mi bo lahko kdo pomagal in mi ponudil razlago.

_"For somewhere," he said to himself, indulging in an absolute riot of mixed metaphors, "there is in the hay a needle, and among the sleeping dogs there is one on whom I shall put my foot, and by shooting the arrows into the air, one will come down and hit a glass-house!"

_Razumem le "needle in the hay" glede ostalega pa tavam v temi.

Hvala.


----------



## skye

I think the meatphors above are taken from the idioms below, but I'm not 100% sure. I didn't find anything for arrows. And you're probably familiar with the needle in hay (igla v senu). 

let the sleeping dogs lie - avoid restarting old conflicts

put one's foot in it - make a blunder

people who live in glasshouses (shouldn't throw stones) - not criticize others for faults they have themselves 

Najbolje če poiščeš nekaj slovenskih pregovorov, ki so pomenu nekoliko podobni zgornjim in jih malo preoblikuješ na podoben način kot so v tvojem stavku.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala.
Hotela sem že poiskati naše različice teh rekel, a mi nekako ni uspelo... Zdi se mi, da je gospod, ki si to govori vzel besede iz različnih rekel ter iz njih tvoril en stavek. Verjetno ga je le on zmožen razumeti. 
Ta gospod pa trenutno preiskuje umor in zaenkrat še ne ve kaj se je sploh zgodilo, kako se je zgodilo in kdo je morilec. Verjetno je neka povezava s tem...
Bom še probala kaj najti...


----------



## Carrie2

I agree with Skye, and I don't know what the arrow reference means either. Cat, I would suggest that you post this type of query in the English Only forum, because a lot more people will see them that way, and what you really need is an explanation of the English, not necessarily a Slovenian translation.


----------



## *cat*

Thank you Carrie2.
I posted it on English only forum...still confused about how to put it in our language.


----------



## Carrie2

Oh, I see...Well, good luck, anyway!


----------



## skye

Za tale glasshouse bi mogoče lahko vzela kaj iz "Vsak naj pomete pred svojim pragom."

Za prvega sem tudi našla enega posrečenega, ki pa mi je bil prej neznan: "Bolje tenek mir kot tolst prepir." 

Ampak kako pa to skupaj skombinirati? Mogoče niti ni nujno, da vzameš podobne pregovore, samo da ima vse skupaj nekakšen podoben pomen.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala, skye!
Ena izmed stvari, na katere so me opomnili na English only je tudi ta, da naj ne iščem pregovorov pač pa prispodobe.

_- among the sleeping dogs there is one on whom I shall put my foot
_Ta prvi del bi lahko bil del pregovora "Let sleeping dogs lie", kar me spomni na "Pusti lava dok spava". Sicer ni v slovenščini pa vseeno...nadaljevanje bi lahko bilo "a je en lev, ki ga bom prebudil".

- _and by shooting the arrows into the air
_Tukaj bi morda lahko govoril, da bo poskusil "na slepo srečo" najti storilca (na misel mi pride "tavanje v megli" in "še slepa kura zrno najde")

_- one will come down and hit a glass-house
_V povezavi s prejšnjim - in tisti, ki pazi na svoja dejanja ali ki živi oprezno, bo najden.

Trenutno je še vse skupaj ena velika zmeda, a...nekje moram začeti.


----------

